# Help our WCG Team help FreeDC Stats



## Norton (Jun 8, 2013)

_*Thanks to the mods for the title change! _

Hey Team,

   This is a real simple project. As most of us already know, FreeDC went down due to hardware issues earlier in the week. Bok, the operator of the site, considered shutting down the site permanently due to the frustration and expense of running the site.

   Luckily, he did not do this, and found a work-around for the hardware issue. The site will likely go back online tomorrow and continue to serve as a valuable resource to our Team and many others.

*NOW FOR THE PROJECT.....*

   Quite a few of us expressed a willingness to send some funds to Bok to assist him with some additional hardware/improve his redundancy. My thought is if enough of us were interested, we can donate to him as a Team.

*INTERESTED?* I am and would like to help- How about you? 

Thanks to some assistance from *TRWOV* we have link setup to make a PayPal donation "*Free-DC donation from TechPowerUp!*"- click the link below if you would like to make a donation 

*Click here to make a PayPal donation to FreeDC*



*POST UP AND SHARE YOUR THOUGHTS AND SUGGESTIONS!!!*

Thanks! -


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 8, 2013)

I already forwarded Bok the $25 I got in the last challenge. I have an used 500GB Caviar Blue collecting dust though, don't know if that'd be of help to him.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 8, 2013)

I like your idea. I wonder if BOK has any use for a paypal acct.  I'm sure most of us have one but, I know I don't have a card from them, I just transfer any moneys to my bank acct. for a small-ish fee.

I wonder if that could be an option. Set up an acct and forward it to BOK, say, once. Or, if there is enough interest, once a month!

IDK, just a thought.

Having done some fundraising, I know that big money can be generated by a wide base of small donations, $1-$5 each from say, 500 TPU crunchers...$500 to $2500.

Either of those numbers could do a lot for BOK and his HDD/SSD funding.

That's it! The extent of my current brain power. I shall be asleep soon.


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks guys- I will be donating at least $25

You can donate to FreeDC thru PayPal (see the address below- added below and to the OP)

pchapman@nc.rr.com

*Note- a little help reformatting the email into a PayPal link would be awesome... I'm not sure how to do it?
**UPDATE**

PayPal link fixed thanks to TRWOV! 

*Click here to make a PayPal donation to FreeDC*


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 8, 2013)

```
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_donations&business=pchapman%40nc%2err%2ecom&lc=US&item_name=Free%2dDC%20donation%20from%20TechPowerUp%21&currency_code=USD&bn=PP%2dDonationsBF%3abtn_donateCC_LG%2egif%3aNonHosted
```

That _should_ work but test first if possible.


edit: tested with $1 and the transaction shows up on my Paypal history. Oki Doki.


edit2: changed the link to show "Free-DC donation from TechPowerUp!" in the subject line


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2013)

Works for me- added a link to the OP and my sig


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 8, 2013)

I changed the subject line to "Free-DC donation from TechPowerUp!". You might want to update the link.


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I changed the subject line to "Free-DC donation from TechPowerUp!". You might want to update the link.



Fixed- Thanks! 


Made a few edits to the OP as well


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 8, 2013)

I sent him $20.


----------



## Norton (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like the site will be back online in a few hours 

Bok has enough funds atm for a motherboard for his redundant db server and with a little assistance from our contribution along with the other Teams, he should be able to fund the rest of it* 

*Keep the donations coming- more is better, send along a couple of $$$ if you can afford to help


----------



## Arjai (Jun 9, 2013)

*Nice work guys!!*

I just sent a ten spot to BOk. Thanks for the linkage!!  

Long Live FREE-DC!!!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 9, 2013)

As I suggested and also tried to contact Bok several months ago regarding these issues, I was, and am, more than happy and willing to donate unlimited web space for the cause.
Naturally I never did ever hear back from Bok regarding this offer.

My web host is totally solid with an up time of 99.7% and have unlimited space, bandwidth, and email accounts. I would be more than happy to set up an FTP account for Bok.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> Looks like the site will be back online in a few hours
> 
> Bok has enough funds atm for a motherboard for his redundant db server and with a little assistance from our contribution along with the other Teams, he should be able to fund the rest of it*
> 
> *Keep the donations coming- more is better, send along a couple of $$$ if you can afford to help



Norton do we know how much has been donated by TPU members? I sent my 20 dollar beer money stash ... lol


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2013)

Urlyin said:


> Norton do we know how much has been donated by TPU members? I sent my 20 dollar beer money stash ... lol



Good question. I'm not sure, I will try to reach out to Bok over at FreeDC on his Forum later today and see what I can find out....

Thanks for the contribution!!!


----------



## xvi (Jun 16, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2013)

xvi said:


> Any updates?



The site's back up and running but haven't heard anything on the funding progress. At this point I would say it's up to some of the other Teams to step up and help out.

I'm pretty certain our Team has done what we can


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 16, 2013)

Not quite--I intend to throw something his way before too long


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 21, 2014)

FreeDC is down and apparently out of SSDs.


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> FreeDC is down and apparently out of SSDs.



As of this post yesterday he said he had spares:

http://www.free-dc.org/forum/showthread.php?45346-Stats-are-down&p=173520&viewfull=1#post173520

He said he doesn't think it's the drives this time? 

Hope he finds out what happened and it's not too costly to fix....


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 3, 2015)

looks like Bok needs our help again:









Just tested the link on the first post with $15 and it still works:


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 4, 2015)

Free-DC is up now!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 9, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> Free-DC is up now!


Apparently, all he needed was $15 bucks? 

Long Live Free-DC!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2015)

My next donation arrangement will be made to Free-DC, I can't imagine not having that site to tell me what's what!


----------

